# what are you thinking?



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

I was just walking the crowded halls of my school, and just obsessing over what people think of me, and do I walk weirdly, and who's walking behind me, when it hit me. I'm messed up, half the time I can't make sense of what goes on in my own head, so why should I worry about what goes on in other people's heads. Really, it's just that simple. Worry about your own thoughts, and what bothers you, and what you think of the world around you, instead of trying so hard to look into someone's else's mind. What they think is their bussiness, and lucky for you, you don't have to worry about that.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## Nickie80 (Feb 23, 2005)

I've tried many, many times to not worry about what other people think. Sometimes I don't think about it at all, but other times I feel so self-conscious.

Has it honestly been simple for you to just change your mindset?


----------



## RHB (Dec 30, 2004)

I spend my waking days worrying about everything.........I can't go out without make up on....it's not an image thing but a way to have confidence which will no doubt alienate me from a few friends on here I'm sure! It's a confidence thing.......does this make me a bad person?


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

RHB said:


> I spend my waking days worrying about everything.........I can't go out without make up on....it's not an image thing but a way to have confidence which will no doubt alienate me from a few friends on here I'm sure! It's a confidence thing.......does this make me a bad person?


Why would that alienate you from the few friends on here? Of course that doesn't make you a bad person.


----------



## Szattam (Nov 11, 2003)

I know the feeling... but you're absolutely right, people have better things to do than worry about and analyze random strangers


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

little_birdie said:


> I was just walking the crowded halls of my school, and just obsessing over what people think of me, and do I walk weirdly, and who's walking behind me, when it hit me. I'm messed up, half the time I can't make sense of what goes on in my own head, so why should I worry about what goes on in other people's heads. Really, it's just that simple. Worry about your own thoughts, and what bothers you, and what you think of the world around you, instead of trying so hard to look into someone's else's mind. What they think is their bussiness, and lucky for you, you don't have to worry about that.


Beautifully said Little Birdie! :hug 
Leilanistar :sas :thanks


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> If something is to hard, the moral, my boy, is to never try anything- Homer J. Simpson


I love your quote Wishful Thinking--and there is so much truth in it--it may be hard to get those other people out of your head, but keep working on it--otherwise, like Homer says, do nothing (and keep worrying).

It truly is none of your business what they (other people) think! (...one of my Al-Anon family members told me that once!) I was pissed at the time when she first said it to me, but it's really true, I think.

Leilanistar


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

> I can't go out without make up on


I absolutely love make-up RHB and wear it all the time. In fact, after my dr's appt. today, I am going to the mall to pick up some new Clinique.

It helps my self-confidence, too.

There is nothing wrong with wearing make-up. If it makes you feel better and you love it (like I do) then enjoy it!

Leilanistar :banana


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

...no problem green-Eyes--lots of us (especially me) have posted in the wrong place.

I used to be the world's biggest People Pleaser, and I still am to some extent--in my job, but in my personal life--no way! I deserve--just as you do--the best for yourself. Keep looking for friends who love and accept you for who and what you are.

Please yourself; you are totally correct in saying that you cannot please everyone. It only destroys your self-esteem trying to do so. You are worth way more than that, Green Eyes! 

We love and accept you the way you are right now! :hug 
Leilansistar


----------



## little_birdie (Jan 5, 2005)

green-eyes said:


> *I had a probelm with a group of girls in my school. They hated me and i did not know why. I didn't even know them that well. I was really upset so I would always cry. It was something in me that wanted to make everybody happy. i couldn't stand the fact that they hated me. After a while of being sad. I'd realize it's their probelm if they hate me. If they had got to know me they would relize i'm a good perosn and they could of had a good friend. They made me realize that i can't make everyone happy, i can only make myself happy. If i change myself for evryone's satisfaction then i'll never be true to who i am.*
> 
> [I'm sorry this is supposed to be a new topic not a reply!] :doh


ABSOLUTELY!!!!


----------

